# Drucken über eine Nullmodem-Verbindung?



## dune911 (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo,
ist es irgendwie möglich auf einen anderen PC
über ein Nullmodem (Windows 2000) so zuzugreifen,
dass ich auch den Drucker des HOST benutzen kann?

Auf die Freigegebenen Ordner kann ich ohne
Probleme zugreifen. Datei- und Druckfreigabe
sind auch an. Muss ich den Drucker irgendwie
neu übers Netzwerk installieren? Da war vorher
RJ45-Netzwerk und jetzt kurzfristig nur ein
Nullmodem - und jetzt will der Drucker nich mehr... 

Danke für Tips!


----------



## Rettungsdackel (15. Januar 2003)

versuchs mal über einen standard druckertreiber von win2k


----------



## dune911 (15. Januar 2003)

danke für die antwort 
wir haben das jetzt aber anders gelöst...
nullmodem kabel nervt eh irgendwo...


----------

